

Linux and Android together as one? - jpwall

For a while, I have had this idea of combining Android and Linux together. I have not started on any development for this operating system because I have a couple thoughts blocking my process. A) is there even a demand or need for it? and B) is it even possible? Currently, I am not very skillful at programming but the purpose of this post is to gather your input and decide what to do from there. I would love anyone&#x27;s feedback on the matter in the comments or sending me an email at jessephilipwalling@gmail.com
======
informatimago
Android IS a linux system already. So it's C) there's nothing to do.

~~~
dottrap
Terms need to be better defined. Android uses a Linux kernel. But Android
completely cutoff the typical user land that Linux devs/users expect. Android
replaced all the good user land C stuff with their own JavaVM (Dalvik) which
has terrible repercussions for developers. Android replaced glibc with Bionic,
which doesn't even pretend to be ANSI compliant. It is impossible to write an
Android app in pure C (NDK) and you must always go through Java/Dalvik.

That said, the only way to fix these problems is to fork/redesign/rewrite
Android.

------
Zigurd
There are vendors who will integrate Android's app runtime with your Linux-
based mobile device OS. Jolla is using such a product from Myriad. Open Mobile
Worldwide has demo'ed an integration with Tizen and announced commercial
availability for older WebOS devices.

